# Green Wolf Eel



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

how large do green wolf eels grow and over what span of time does this occur?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

About 10 feet long in about 8 years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

The green wolf eel as in congrogadus subduscens? Are you sure TOS, because I think they only get about 18 inches...

Are you thinking the green moray?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops. 
Yeah, green moray.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually TOS was correct, i removed a 6+ foot green wolf eel (not a moray) from a 300 gallon tank, that thing was HATEFUL and would try to bite your hands and arms. while they probably usually stay under 2 feet, they can get much larger if given the time, space and food to do so.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

whoa. geez goodmike, you sure showed that eel


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Was probably a different species, because congrogadus subduscens does not get 6 feet long.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-04/fm/feature/index.php


----------

